# Karn vom Fegelhof question.



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Friend of mine has bred her nice Dutch KNPV line German Shepherd to a Karn Fegelhof son.
I went and looked at him and his owner is a knowledgeable guy and former WUSV teammember but even he says this dog is a handful and has pretty much retired him for breeding as he is is handler aggressive on him and he realizes he will never get the points out of him on the field for the time involved in training.
I really can not find any info in English on Karn and his progeny besides the obvious pedigree on Working Dog Eu etc.
Any input on him would be appreciated.


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

i know Karn

good dog,old school handler,great brother and have produced a lot of really good dogs.sometimes to high in nerves but real use full for real jobs. i think he have never show his real quality on the big trials.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

"too high in nerves"

what does this mean?? maybe it is a language difference with Stefan - but nerves to me mean a weak dog, that cannot handle stress


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Jeff Wright said:


> Friend of mine has bred her nice Dutch KNPV line German Shepherd to a Karn Fegelhof son.
> I went and looked at him and his owner is a knowledgeable guy and former WUSV teammember but even he says this dog is a handful and has pretty much retired him for breeding as he is is handler aggressive on him and he realizes he will never get the points out of him on the field for the time involved in training.
> I really can not find any info in English on Karn and his progeny besides the obvious pedigree on Working Dog Eu etc.
> Any input on him would be appreciated.


 
I dont know the dog, but from your description, it seems exactly what the breed needs as a stud dog... 
Extreme dogs, never fully pass their extremeness to the progeny. 


Im also interested in the meaning of "too high in nerves". 



Regards


----------



## Stefan Schaub (Sep 12, 2010)

why does it mean weak?

some dogs can not handle their drive and show than replacement actions.they can not keep focus, bite maybe in legs or where ever or start to hit on the handler ,but not in a mean way. 
Bandit(dad Karn) have show the same behavior.



James Degale said:


> "too high in nerves"
> 
> what does this mean?? maybe it is a language difference with Stefan - but nerves to me mean a weak dog, that cannot handle stress


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank You again for the reply Stephan.
I assume you mean that he never showed his true worth on the trial field because he had a "Old School" trainer and not a modern "point genius"?
So far it seems that his notable son is Jucan V Peroh.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qkmi3qU3b4

It is only a video of this dog on one day in his life ,but on that day he was all business.
A grandson that is impressive is Caro V Bradevoort from Mr.Stommels.
He also founded his female line on Schifslache like you did with Orla.
He also used your Leon, so you must be doing something right to have a Good KNPV breeder go to your male.


----------

